# Old Fisher 7.5 ft complete for sale



## Earl4 (Mar 27, 2018)

I had been looking for a cheap plow to mess around with, and acquired one last week. This week I concluded regretfully that I can't make any use of this one. I believe it is a Speedcast, but I'm not certain of that. It is the old style wherein the headgear stays on the truck and only the blade and a-frame come off easily. It came from a 1986 F-150.
I'm located in the Greater Springfield area of MA.


----------

